# BLD Memo Method Poll



## Feryll (May 23, 2010)

In comparison with the stickied thread here, this poll is to get an idea where the various methods of memory are in popularity. This is important or at least interesting so that we can see which methods have been utilized to their fullest extent, and which types of memory could be the next hidden jewel. While most techniques are probably nearly just as good as one another, this thread will also provide a discussion for the methods' effectiveness, explain what they mean to newcomers, and just raise awareness of BLD in general.

If you use a hybrid of methods for most of your cubes, or you are just starting to learn another method, then select two. But if you have abandoned a method of memory for a cube, then don't select it. This poll only applies to 3x3 BLD, multi-BLD and speed 3x3 BLD.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 23, 2010)

I use letter pairs that I sometimes turn into stories for convenience for my edges.
For corners I use visual. Which do I pick? :S


----------



## Kian (May 23, 2010)

Letters for edges, journey/visual backup for corners. I know, it's dumb.


----------



## bamboocha (May 23, 2010)

I am bad at remembering numbers and letters so I just tap the pieces and learn the pieces and where they should go kineticly.


----------



## Joël (May 26, 2010)

I use a combination of visual, images and a journey. I also remember some parts 'auditive', by making 3 short words, and reciting them a few times.


----------



## Zane_C (May 26, 2010)

Visual for corners and some edges, what would you classify using letters to form random words and/or sentences.


----------



## Konsta (May 26, 2010)

Letters with edges, numbers/visual with corners.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 26, 2010)

Hmm while this thread is up here, I'd like to ask: what memo method do people use for 4x4 centres? I'd like to avoid letters as I'm already using it for edges


----------



## Sakarie (May 26, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Hmm while this thread is up here, I'd like to ask: what memo method do people use for 4x4 centres? I'd like to avoid letters as I'm already using it for edges



Letters and Loci there too.


----------



## shelley (May 26, 2010)

I'm one of the silly people who use visual memo for 5x5.


----------



## beingforitself (May 26, 2010)

shelley said:


> I'm one of the silly people who use visual memo for 5x5.



I'm actually interested in this. I've gone up to 4x4 with visual, but have been having trouble doing the 5x5. What sort of times / success rates do you get with 5x5 visual?


----------



## Feryll (May 26, 2010)

shelley said:


> I'm one of the silly people who use visual memo for 5x5.



Shelley, I saw what you did there with your vote


----------



## shelley (May 27, 2010)

It made me laugh, I couldn't resist 



beingforitself said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > I'm one of the silly people who use visual memo for 5x5.
> ...



My success rate is not that great, but it's about as much due to execution mistakes as memory lapses. I'd give you numbers but I haven't practiced enough to measure any statistics. A couple of months ago I put some practice into it and got my time down to 20-30 minutes.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 27, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Hmm while this thread is up here, I'd like to ask: what memo method do people use for 4x4 centres? I'd like to avoid letters as I'm already using it for edges


I use letters for centres and edges. I put them in separate rooms and I don't get any interference between them. Visual for 4bld centres could be fast too


----------



## Kirjava (May 27, 2010)

I use visual for 4bld, too. I have a 100% success rate.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I use visual for 4bld, too. I have a 100% success rate.


1/1?


----------



## Feryll (May 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I use visual for 4bld, too. I have a 100% success rate.
> ...



0/0? Lol, it could equal 1, in a sense.


----------



## Kirjava (May 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I use visual for 4bld, too. I have a 100% success rate.
> ...




Hellz yeah. One is all you need.


----------



## riffz (May 27, 2010)

Feryll said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



0/0 =/= 1


----------



## Feryll (May 27, 2010)

riffz said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



Well, obviously. I personally like to believe x/0 as being any and every number. Not sure if that makes sense or anything. I mean, if 0/0=1, then 0=1*0, which is true, but that works for any number, and of course there are contradictions too .


----------



## blah (May 27, 2010)

lol 3bld and multi and speedbld different memo


----------



## joelwong (Jul 16, 2010)

um. letters for edges and visual for corners. memo is very lousy and very slow. so is execution. i'm learning bh/freestyle corners


----------



## Feryll (Jul 16, 2010)

joelwong said:


> um. letters for edges and visual for corners. memo is very lousy and very slow. so is execution. i'm learning bh/freestyle corners



Wait, I thought bump an obscenely old thread day was June 11th...Or is it just bump an old thread day in general today?


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 16, 2010)

speedcubin


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, since in got bumped, I use most everything depending on my mood but I normally use letter pairs for edges and visual for corners.


----------



## CubeLord (Jul 17, 2011)

I memorize the cycles in 3OP by linking cycles to object's shapes or just regular shapes( UB to UL to FR to DF might be memorized in the shape of Harry Potter's scar)


----------

